# GCC SPEC Cars



## Nutter2259

I know this was discussed in another thread a while ago, but with many new arrivals potentially shopping around for their 'ride', the following may be of use.

Anyone looking for a car in the UAE and considering the GCC SPEC element, please read on...

FACTS

1. Modern cars are tested for world environmental exposure and operation under warranty. There is NO variation for a GCC Spec Car on this front. Even the tires on my 2012 Dodge Challenger are the same as they are sold with in the Northern US! I checked with Dodge in the US and the only variation was the Stickers and, in the case of the Challenger, the GCC would not allow the use of a space saver spare - so the boot is half full with a full sized spare. Other than that - nothing different.

2. A GCC Spec car can NOT be imported back to the US. The safety standards required by US Spec cars are higher than the requirements of GCC Spec. In addition, the emission control requirements are also higher in the US than the UAE. Finally, GCC cars exported from the US to UAE are on specially negotiated contracts; sold overseas on the basis that they may not be transported back to the US market.

3. A non-GCC Spec car will often be turned away by the local dealer for servicing. This ultimately comes down to the fact that that the owner of company will not service cars that they did not sell, thereby artificially reinforcing their market share and hoping to dissuade individuals from purchasing non-GCC in the first place.

4. Make sure that you download an App for US Spec Cars that will allow you to perform a VIN Check on the vehicle (e.g. CARFAX Report). When I was looking at Challengers, Camaros and Shelby Mustangs, I personally inspected nine US Spec, imported, used vehicles - 8 of which proved to be insurance write-offs in the US. The definition of write-off is when the cost of 'proper' repair exceeds 75% of the value of the car! Only one had not been written off then fixed on the cheap. You can download the app and pay a subscription for vehicle vin look-ups, and you can perform the check whilst standing at the car.

5. In the end I bought a new Dodge Challenger from the dealer. The Salesman had just finished a training course and tried to tell me that Dodge used different kinds of metals and alloys in the construction of the engine, just for the UAE market, among other nonsense. Complete rubbish.

Summary: 
Do not be put off buying a non-GCC Spec Car - and in fact, if it's a good one and you may wish to take it home with you, you would be better off finding one that IS US/UK Spec. 
Do your homework on the VIN. 
Research where you can get it serviced - or better yet, learn how to do it yourself! The oil changes can usually be performed at any ADNOC / Service Station whilst you wait. Newer cars do not require points, points-gapping, valve clearances, etc. Spark Plugs are as easy to change as removing a bolt. Air filters are easy too. Even better, invest in a K&N washable filter and you won't even have to find a supplier for a replacement filter. Ebay is full of parts that will ship to your door via ARAMEX Shop_and_Ship. Any issues? YouTube is full of excellent videos. You'll never look back. There are many occasions where, via a very small amount of research, you will find that you know a LOT more than any of the dealers or service technicians here. 

The biggest catch is with the warranties offered by the dealers - they will have you spending thousands, unnecessarily, simply to maintain your warranty - completely bogus. If the warranty AND service contract is included with a new vehicle - OK. If you buy a used vehicle and think it's great because it is still under warranty? You will get stung. At the other end of the scale, oil changes should include a filter change, but won't unless you request it. Avoid all of that - do it yourself.

Good Luck, and don't believe the Hype!!!

P.S. Shipping a car from the US is 800-1000 USD (About 4-5000 AED) via roll-on-roll-off vehicle transport ships. Takes about three weeks,. 5% import duty on arrival. Lots of brokers out there.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Ahem!
"1. Modern cars are tested for world environmental exposure and operation under warranty. There is NO variation for a GCC Spec Car on this front. Even the tires on my 2012 Dodge Challenger are the same as they are sold with in the Northern US! I checked with Dodge in the US and the only variation was the Stickers and, in the case of the Challenger, the GCC would not allow the use of a space saver spare - so the boot is half full with a full sized spare. Other than that - nothing different.

2. A GCC Spec car can NOT be imported back to the US. The safety standards required by US Spec cars are higher than the requirements of GCC Spec. In addition, the emission control requirements are also higher in the US than the UAE. Finally, GCC cars exported from the US to UAE are on specially negotiated contracts; sold overseas on the basis that they may not be transported back to the US market."

So there are differences then?

" I personally inspected nine US Spec, imported, used vehicles - 8 of which proved to be insurance write-offs in the US." 

and 

"Do not be put off buying a non-GCC Spec Car"


"Do not be put off buying a non-GCC Spec Car - and in fact, if it's a good one and you may wish to take it home with you, you would be better off finding one that IS US/UK Spec. 
Do your homework on the VIN. 
Research where you can get it serviced - or better yet, learn how to do it yourself! The oil changes can usually be performed at any ADNOC / Service Station whilst you wait. Newer cars do not require points, points-gapping, valve clearances, etc. Spark Plugs are as easy to change as removing a bolt. Air filters are easy too. Even better, invest in a K&N washable filter and you won't even have to find a supplier for a replacement filter. Ebay is full of parts that will ship to your door via ARAMEX Shop_and_Ship. Any issues? YouTube is full of excellent videos. You'll never look back. There are many occasions where, via a very small amount of research, you will find that you know a LOT more than any of the dealers or service technicians here. 
The biggest catch is with the warranties offered by the dealers - they will have you spending thousands, unnecessarily, simply to maintain your warranty - completely bogus. If the warranty AND service contract is included with a new vehicle - OK. If you buy a used vehicle and think it's great because it is still under warranty? You will get stung. At the other end of the scale, oil changes should include a filter change, but won't unless you request it. Avoid all of that - do it yourself.
Good Luck, and don't believe the Hype!!!
P.S. Shipping a car from the US is 800-1000 USD (About 4-5000 AED) via roll-on-roll-off vehicle transport ships. Takes about three weeks,. 5% import duty on arrival. Lots of brokers out there."

And...

" In the end I bought a new Dodge Challenger from the dealer"

Genius...


----------



## Nutter2259

*Fair Call*

yeah that's a fair call. After you've driven from Al Ain to Abu Dhabi and Dubai to view 14 cars - most badly repaired US write-offs, and those that were not, poorly maintained and generally abused, I paid the 15% extra to have the one I wanted, in a manual, from new. I was after a very specific type of car. If I was after a Pajero, Prado or Land Cruiser - no wuckers. And the Challenger is one of five cars that I currently own...

But I see your point.

Anyway, we won the World Cup. That's what's important )))


----------



## Nursemanit

GCC specs is basically a "we don't have sales tax/VAT" tax.


----------



## scratchmoney

there is a major difference between a GCC car and an import , GCC cars are built for warm weathers so they last longer in the heat.. while other cars are made for winters , specially an import from US ... I used to own a ford mustang which was imported from the US , it was a pain in the ass ... i sold it for 1000 Aed


----------



## Nursemanit

Really ? is there a special Ford Factory for the UAE? care to get a source on that data ?

The cars are the same , if anything there are less emissions controls in the UAE . 

And American cars do fine in Arizona , Texas , Mexico so that theory does not hold.


----------



## Stevesolar

scratchmoney said:


> there is a major difference between a GCC car and an import , GCC cars are built for warm weathers so they last longer in the heat.. while other cars are made for winters , specially an import from US ... I used to own a ford mustang which was imported from the US , it was a pain in the ass ... i sold it for 1000 Aed


Hi,
Difference yes - major difference - not really.
Have you ever visited USA?
It has places hotter than Dubai, more humid than Dubai, more arid than Dubai and more cold and wet than the UK!
Any car that is only worth 1000 AED is likely to need a bit of money spent on its upkeep - regardless of where it was born!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## scratchmoney

have you ever overhauled an Engine ? you are american , lets say you overhauled an american engine , lets say if you did & you did not find no difference ... !


----------



## Stevesolar

scratchmoney said:


> have you ever overhauled an Engine ? you are american , lets say you overhauled an american engine , lets say if you did & you did not find no difference ... !


The above makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> The above makes absolutely no sense!


None of his posts do....


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> None of his posts do....


Agreed - but that was far worse than most!


----------



## scratchmoney

Just think why GCC vehicles have a good market when you go for selling it !! while the same vehicle same model , does not has a good market price ...

Just think about it and surely senses would come into play


----------



## Stevesolar

scratchmoney said:


> Just think why GCC vehicles have a good market when you go for selling it !! while the same vehicle same model , does not has a good market price ...
> 
> Just think about it and surely senses would come into play


Hi,
No it is the fear factor that the dealers tell to gullible people that ensures people are afraid of non GCC specification cars.
The dealer tries to frighten people into thinking there is more difference than there really is.
They are certainly different - but not as much as you would imagine.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## scratchmoney

to be very honest , i myself prefer imports ..specially american imports ... American vehicles are made with love with lots and lots of specifications


----------



## The Rascal

scratchmoney said:


> I used to own a ford mustang which was imported from the US , it was a pain in the ass ... i sold it for 1000 Aed


And



scratchmoney said:


> to be very honest , i myself prefer imports


No contradiction there at all.


----------



## BedouGirl

The Rascal said:


> And No contradiction there at all.


Hahaha! Whoosh....


----------



## crt454

US cars are wayyyy safer then gcc cars in regards to safety, NHTSA is a safety committe in the us soley dedicated to YOUR safety and car safety. Meaning cars imported to the US have to meet strict guide lines and regulations, you think they have that in the gcc? Also you see Chinese cars driving around here, yet there not even allowed in the states due to there pop can made sheet metal and zero safety, cars in the US have more steel beams in the doors and more airbags period. Dont buy into this gcc spec garbage, your just paying more and compromising your safety!!Al Also think twice about your tires from sharjah!! Some are made from cardboard and rubbber!!!


----------



## chestnut

I'm definitely looking to buy a car from a Chinese manufacturer - they have the best safety ratings... A Volvo XC90 (owned by Geelys).


----------



## Mustii

scratchmoney said:


> to be very honest , i myself prefer imports ..specially american imports ... American vehicles are made with love with lots and lots of specifications


LOL. 

some people.... :juggle:


----------



## Bigjimbo

crt454 said:


> US cars are wayyyy safer then gcc cars in regards to safety, NHTSA is a safety committe in the us soley dedicated to YOUR safety and car safety. Meaning cars imported to the US have to meet strict guide lines and regulations, you think they have that in the gcc? Also you see Chinese cars driving around here, yet there not even allowed in the states due to there pop can made sheet metal and zero safety, cars in the US have more steel beams in the doors and more airbags period. Dont buy into this gcc spec garbage, your just paying more and compromising your safety!!Al Also think twice about your tires from sharjah!! Some are made from cardboard and rubbber!!!


I KNOW RIGHT! Some idiot tried to sell me tires, WITH STEEL IN THEM!!!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood

crt454 said:


> US cars are wayyyy safer then gcc cars in regards to safety,


Yeah, which is why all the European and Asian cars have higher safety ratings than the US cars have. Why do you think you find so few standard US build cars in the rest of thr world ? Because they are badly made, unsafe for the drivers and pedestrians, their build quality is garbage and well, they are gas guzzlers. US companies buy and rebadge European and Asian cars whenever they have to meet safety standards and emission standards in other countries, while producing the same trash for US consumption.

GCC cars do not exist btw - they are imports from other more developed markets than the USA.



crt454 said:


> Meaning cars imported to the US have to meet strict guide lines and regulations, you think they have that in the gcc?


You think the GCC makes cars ? Every European car or Asian car you will find in the USA - whereas most US cars never make it out of the country.



crt454 said:


> cars in the US have more steel beams in the doors and more airbags period. Dont buy into this gcc spec garbage,


Yeah, the US only introduced such safety standards because they wanted to sell their cars overseas. Crumple zones - European invention, airbags and side safety features - European invention. US market cars have always been death traps. Basically, US cars are about a decade behind everyone else on everything. And if you find a decent looking US car, then the chances are its a JV and they have rebadged a foreign designed car and are trying to convince 'muricans that its a US car.

I'd buy a car from Sharjah before I bought a US manufacturers car, made in the USA.


----------



## Saint Ari

Why don't you tell us how you really feel ...


----------



## twowheelsgood

I did 

Nice to see you agree though.


----------



## crt454

twowheelsgood said:


> Yeah, which is why all the European and Asian cars have higher safety ratings than the US cars have. Why do you think you find so few standard US build cars in the rest of thr world ? Because they are badly made, unsafe for the drivers and pedestrians, their build quality is garbage and well, they are gas guzzlers. US companies buy and rebadge European and Asian cars whenever they have to meet safety standards and emission standards in other countries, while producing the same trash for US consumption.
> 
> GCC cars do not exist btw - they are imports from other more developed markets than the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> You think the GCC makes cars ? Every European car or Asian car you will find in the USA - whereas most US cars never make it out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the US only introduced such safety standards because they wanted to sell their cars overseas. Crumple zones - European invention, airbags and side safety features - European invention. US market cars have always been death traps. Basically, US cars are about a decade behind everyone else on everything. And if you find a decent looking US car, then the chances are its a JV and they have rebadged a foreign designed car and are trying to convince 'muricans that its a US car.
> 
> I'd buy a car from Sharjah before I bought a US manufacturers car, made in the USA.


Let me rephrase, Cars imported into the states, and cars imported into the gcc, sherlock.


----------



## twowheelsgood

crt454 said:


> Let me rephrase, Cars imported into the states, and cars imported into the gcc, sherlock.


Cars which are imported into the US are, by and large, European and Asian standard cars. Thats because they are by and large, superior to anything made for the US market. Restrictions are mainly political and economic rather then technical.

US cars are not exported much to other countries without heavy modification to upgrade them.

Cars which are imported to the GCC can be imported to Europe or Asia as they already meet those standards. US cars imported into the GCC still cannot be imported into Europe or Asia as they are still deficient in so many ways.

Basically, US market cars are garbage and the main reason for other cars being restricted in the US, is because of protectionism of US car manufacturers and is little to do with reliability, safety or spec. The US makes a lot of cars for export, but these are for European manufacturers and European markets, and are European spec cars, where the manufacturer needs to manufacture offshore to keep the US happy. There are probably no successful worldwide US manufactured and designed cars. The successful worldwide models are all European or Asian so somehow I doubt the US has much to tell anyone about safety, reliability and quality.

Its pretty obvious when you see how often US spec cars have to be maintained compared with other countries vehicles.


----------



## Simey

twowheelsgood said:


> Yeah, which is why all the European and Asian cars have higher safety ratings than the US cars have. Why do you think you find so few standard US build cars in the rest of thr world ? Because they are badly made, unsafe for the drivers and pedestrians, their build quality is garbage and well, they are gas guzzlers. US companies buy and rebadge European and Asian cars whenever they have to meet safety standards and emission standards in other countries, while producing the same trash for US consumption.
> 
> GCC cars do not exist btw - they are imports from other more developed markets than the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> You think the GCC makes cars ? Every European car or Asian car you will find in the USA - whereas most US cars never make it out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the US only introduced such safety standards because they wanted to sell their cars overseas. Crumple zones - European invention, airbags and side safety features - European invention. US market cars have always been death traps. Basically, US cars are about a decade behind everyone else on everything. And if you find a decent looking US car, then the chances are its a JV and they have rebadged a foreign designed car and are trying to convince 'muricans that its a US car.
> 
> I'd buy a car from Sharjah before I bought a US manufacturers car, made in the USA.




Umm,airbags were first offered for sale in the Oldsmobile Toronado, in 1973. They became common on both sides of the pond when US passive restraint systems became mandatory in the US. For a little while of course US and European cars in the lUS had to be fitted with the awful automatic seatbelt.

Off the top of my head I can think of several safety and other innovations driven by US regulations. Ever wondered why so many pretty European cars suddenly developed massive ugly bumpers in the 1970s? The reason was that the original designs were retrofitted to comply with more stringent US bumper regs. Emissions controls were also required in the US several years before they were required in Europe. That's why I could not import my mid-80s BMW 520i to the US. US-spec BMWs had catalytic converters and ran on unleaded gas. My German one had no catalytic converter or any other emissions system and ran on leaded gas. 

Or how about air conditioning? I hope you do not think that European cars had AC before it was common in the US! It became commonplace in the US in the late 40s. In Europe? Maybe 90s, depending on car maker. My BMW did not have AC. 

Or a more recent example. The Fiat 500 had to be extensively redesigned because the rear suspension did not comply with US impact standards. Fiat later changed the design of the European model to bring all their cars up to that standard. They were pretty open about this, I recall the articles. 

Notwithstanding all of this, I am still not a fan of US cars. I have owned two in my life and they were both pretty awful. I prefer German (or at least German-designed) cars.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Whilst I probably won't run one here anyone who can't appreciate American Muscle cars from the late 60's to present day really is a soulless day walker lol. I'd be quite happy to be blasting up the 311 in a C7 Corvette!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Felixtoo2 said:


> Whilst I probably won't run one here anyone who can't appreciate American Muscle cars from the late 60's to present day really is a soulless day walker lol. I'd be quite happy to be blasting up the 311 in a C7 Corvette!


Me too. A Pontiac GTO would be my weapon of choice...


----------



## Bigjimbo

Simey said:


> Umm,airbags were first offered for sale in the Oldsmobile Toronado, in 1973. They became common on both sides of the pond when US passive restraint systems became mandatory in the US. For a little while of course US and European cars in the lUS had to be fitted with the awful automatic seatbelt.
> 
> Off the top of my head I can think of several safety and other innovations driven by US regulations. Ever wondered why so many pretty European cars suddenly developed massive ugly bumpers in the 1970s? The reason was that the original designs were retrofitted to comply with more stringent US bumper regs. Emissions controls were also required in the US several years before they were required in Europe. That's why I could not import my mid-80s BMW 520i to the US. US-spec BMWs had catalytic converters and ran on unleaded gas. My German one had no catalytic converter or any other emissions system and ran on leaded gas.
> 
> Or how about air conditioning? I hope you do not think that European cars had AC before it was common in the US! It became commonplace in the US in the late 40s. In Europe? Maybe 90s, depending on car maker. My BMW did not have AC.
> 
> Or a more recent example. The Fiat 500 had to be extensively redesigned because the rear suspension did not comply with US impact standards. Fiat later changed the design of the European model to bring all their cars up to that standard. They were pretty open about this, I recall the articles.
> 
> Notwithstanding all of this, I am still not a fan of US cars. I have owned two in my life and they were both pretty awful. I prefer German (or at least German-designed) cars.


A valid point, however Ralph Nader would probably argue that the only reason these innovations took place were due to the horrific build quality issues and poor design that led to many deaths in the first place.


----------



## Simey

Bigjimbo said:


> A valid point, however Ralph Nader would probably argue that the only reason these innovations took place were due to the horrific build quality issues and poor design that led to many deaths in the first place.


I think Nader would argue that most safety innovations were in response to regulations. He's probably right about that, and that's probably true everywhere with the exception of Volvo who were truly independently innovative in the area of safety (e.g. 3 point seat belts). Maybe also Citroen with the DS. Or Tucker way back in the late 40s. But I don't think you can say that say, anything built by British Leyland or Fiat in the '70s was built with any more loving attention to build quality and safety than a comparable US car of the era. Lotsa crap all around. 

In most cases until quite recently US safety regulations are more stringent than European ones. Hence, no US BMW M1 (door would not pass side impact standards), or TVRs (car basically fails in every way possible), and US regs killed the E-Type and (when their waiver ran out) the Lotus Elise. 

Recently I think this is changing. European pedestrian safety regs are more stringent than US ones. Similarly European fuel economy regs. Both are changing car designs and because cars are now usually built to meet the most stringent regulation in any market, those are affecting US designs as much as European. It's the opposite of what happened earlier. 

Build quality - yes I agree. But for the most part that isn't a safety issue. It's related to a higher emphasis on short run value for money, at the expense of long term ownership. I learned what a mistake that was with an '81 Buick. It was really well equipped for the price, but it suffered from what The Simpsons called "fallapart". 

P.S. forgot to mention. My '83 BMW also didn't even have a right side mirror. They weren't required by German regs and so it wasn't installed. That would have been totally illegal in the US of course.


----------



## Mustii

This thread was about "GCC Spec" cars and "American Imports"

Not American cars vs European/Japanese Cars.

Let's move on


----------



## Felixtoo2

We'd already established earlier on that there really isn't much to a GCC spec other than Arabic writing on the mirrors on some makes of car so we'd moved on a bit from there. Thanks for your valuable input though Musty. 

St Ari, good to see you back!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Felixtoo2 said:


> We'd already established earlier on that there really isn't much to a GCC spec other than Arabic writing on the mirrors on some makes of car so we'd moved on a bit from there. Thanks for your valuable input though Musty.
> 
> St Ari, good to see you back!


Some of the US spec stuff the radiators need changing for the gearbox, diffs and stuff. AC is the only other area where sometimes the compressor is upgraded. But yeah otherwise agreed.


----------



## currently_indian

Recently rented a US spec Hyundai Sonata Eco (1.6L), found it had more electronics features and nice to drive but the body felt too light compared to 2012 model GCC spec Altima which is sturdy. Also read that BMW/Merc sold in US has lighter body weight and less space than the one sold in Germany. So am confused if US spec cars are more secure to drive, especially compared to European spec ones.

To add to confusion, one of the searches in Google says - "Radiators in US spec is plastic (starts or prone to cracking and coolant leakage during summer), GCC spec is metal (brass/copper), (durable no damages by natural causes)".


----------



## ezmatayoshi

*taking a GCC spec Audi back to USA*

I have an Audi S6 2015 and I like it. Want to take it back to USA but not sure if it is possible to have the car upgraded to US specs. Any advice?


----------



## Simey

ezmatayoshi said:


> I have an Audi S6 2015 and I like it. Want to take it back to USA but not sure if it is possible to have the car upgraded to US specs. Any advice?



It's highly unlikely to be economic to ship it and convert it - assuming it can be converted, which most cars cannot. 

Just sell it and buy another in the US. It's not a rare or unusual car at all.


----------



## ezmatayoshi

Yes, its a pretty standard car. shipping is paid by company so looking at all options. seems like spec change is a major hassle.


----------

